# Ceramic coated non-stick frying pans.  Anyone using them?



## fishingpol (Jan 19, 2013)

I saw some ceramic coated frying pans at a store last night.  Anyone here using them?  I am not crazy about the colors but they seem interesting.  The ones I saw are made by Bialetti.


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2013)

Nope, if you get one let us know how it works for you. BTW, we did get suckered into buying one of the Scanpans sold on that site. We call it the scampan. It did not stand up well at all. We got a free replacement and that also was pretty worthless after a few months. That was the end of our non-stick pan days.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I will wait.  I read mixed reviews of its' durability online.  They were not convincing enough of their durability.  Chipped coating and staining of the cooking surface.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 22, 2013)

After switching to cast iron, I would be hard pressed to try these- but if they have a good stock pot, it might be worth it. Frying pans take a beating, but sauce/stock pots may make more sense


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2013)

We have good quality Le Creuset and Copco ceramic coated pots, some which are over 30 yrs old and still doing regular service. They're heavy and very even heating. You get what you pay for.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Jan 22, 2013)

We have a set of the green ones, if you treat like it is ceramic, you won't have any problems. I like them, they are better than the Teflon or "plastic" coated pans.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm cheap . . . pretty much only use aluminum with copper bottoms or glass pans and pots.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm using Calphalon stuff right now, but slowly moving to CI.
No Aluminum for me especially when making pasghetti. Sure you don't mean SS, Jake?
I don't think I've ever seen copper bottomed Aluminum pots/pans. Maybe it's a Maine thing.


----------



## blades (Jan 26, 2013)

Note: got to watch what the base pan material is on some of the new induction stoves, I"ve been told the the pans need to be of magnetic properties, so some of the stainless base metals will not work properly with these stove tops.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 26, 2013)

YES AND WE LOVE THEM ! ( I am yelling that at my screen for you )  

We also have a couple copper bottom pans that are very nice but do burn a bit.

Pete


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 27, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> I'm using Calphalon stuff right now, but slowly moving to CI.
> No Aluminum for me especially when making pasghetti. Sure you don't mean SS, Jake?
> I don't think I've ever seen copper bottomed Aluminum pots/pans. Maybe it's a Maine thing.


 
Uh, yup . . . you're right . . . stainless steel.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 27, 2013)

I've read about the ceramic pans you see on TV (the ugly green ones), and from what I've read they are JUNK.  We've only got one teflon pan, and I HATE cooking on it because teflon is poisonous when its over the fire and nothing is in the pan (outgassing), almost all of our pots/pans are stainless.  Yes the food sticks to them, yes it can be a pain in the azz, but it ain't outgassing on you either.....

I'm going to break out that big crate of Wenzel (spelling?) cast iron pots and pans my in-laws bought me for Christmas around 10 years ago (they are in the loft of the barn).  The more I read about iron cookware, the more I like it......


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 27, 2013)

Like BG, I have a lot of ceramic coated stuff but it's old.  Picked up from auctions and thrift stores.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 27, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I've read about the ceramic pans you see on TV (the ugly green ones), and from what I've read they are JUNK. We've only got one teflon pan, and I HATE cooking on it because teflon is poisonous when its over the fire and nothing is in the pan (outgassing), almost all of our pots/pans are stainless. Yes the food sticks to them, yes it can be a pain in the azz, but it ain't outgassing on you either.....
> 
> I'm going to break out that big crate of Wenzel (spelling?) cast iron pots and pans my in-laws bought me for Christmas around 10 years ago (they are in the loft of the barn). The more I read about iron cookware, the more I like it......


 
Scotty ceramic coated does not have teflon just ceramic coating. They are really great pans ! Iron pans are really nice too though and they smell great taboot.

Pete


----------



## mfglickman (Jan 28, 2013)

I've switched to le creuset enameled cast iron and my only wonder is why I did not do it from the start.

Also have my Grammy's 1920cast iron skillet... doesn't get much more non stick.


----------

